# Last trip for the year



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

has any one had any luck lately? I am planning on heading out the weekend of the 22nd of Sept for one last walleye fishing trip. Not sure where we are going to head yet, I am open to some ideas with in 5 to 6 hours of Fargo.

Thanx


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Go to the Northwest Angle.
Fall fishing is great. If you are interested I would be willing to mark some spots for you. 
We have only missed afew weekends since the middle of May.
Send me a PM.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

My local fishing has been really good. Been limiting and could limit if keeping fish. Most are that 14" range to 16" range but the last time I was out I put back 3 fish that were 20" and lost another the same size at the boat (thanks to the netter). It usually gets better till too cold to be out in a boat. Just cause its cold and waterfowl and upland is coming up, does not mean you cannot shoot in the morning and wet a line in the afternoon. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Guys have been hitting them on DL this past week. My father just went up there a couple of times in the last 7 days. They've been hittin hard and fast...

Good Luck!

Take some pics!

:wink:

Ryan


----------

